# Sand flea "V's"



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

NOt seeing any here at Santa Rosa Beach. Beach lookes somewhat eroded. Could that be it? Any ideas on where to look.
THanks


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been having trouble finding them after the stormy weather in June. Only finding one or two random fleas and usually smaller ones. Finally hit a good colony last weekend just east of Perdido Pass and got about a dozen in one pull.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

I know that feeling. For a while now I haven't been able to find any colonies! All of them are we down under. I have to dig in the same spot about 3 times before I find 1 or 2 of the little things. Finding some mighty big ones when I do though. Sand does seem a little eroded. Maybe they went farther east.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you guys seen any yet? Also, where is Perdido pass? Can you surf fish there?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't seen any colonies yet at Ft. Pickens but there have been plenty enough to fish with. Been getting them along the "lip" at the edge of the surf, lot's of big ones although I prefer the medium sized ones.


----------

